# suggest any trades that NYK fans might like



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

just put forth any trades u think will help the knicks

it could be a trade to clear some salaries, or one which cld help us get into the play-offs.........anything under the sun


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

i'll go first:

a. 3-way trade. trade ward, travis knight and spree for: brian grant and eddie jones, and send brian grant to dallas for nick van exel. if need be, send miami our 1st rd pick, or a future 1st rd.

miami might do it, cos ward and knight's contract comes off in a year's time and spree's in 2 yrs' time. the trade might be even more attractive if spree agrees to give up the option for his last yr, which means all 3 are into their last year, next season.

dallas wanted to trade for grant, with NVE, hwr, mark cuban turned it down, hwr, another post-season of disappointment shld convince mr cuban of the need to add a low post defender.

miami clears massive cap space; knicks gets help on the back court and could move to a 3 guard line up with eddie jones, over-paid houston and NVE.

b. antonio mcdyness for theo ratcliff, if need be, send ATL our den 2nd round pick.

theo ratcliff has had a stronger 2nd half of the season, with some great defensive displays.......there was some doubts over his injuries, but it seems not to have impeded him too much.

now, atlanta needs to dismantle and dice is into his last year. ratcliff gives a defensive presence in the middle, and his contract is just one more year than dice's.

and that gives us:

theo ratcliff
kurt thomas
eddie jones
allan houston
nick van exel

i would advocate this, cos' this gives us 2 interior defenders in ratcliff and thomas, and an excellent player on both ends on the court with eddie jones. we get an upgrade at PG. the greatest down-side is that we become an even OLDER and OVER-PAID team, but i wld say that we wld be able to compete in the EAST, perhaps, a top-4 seed.

further downsides: it does not address our CAP problems, as we're still loaded with over-paiD RESERVES like eisley, anderson and weatherspoon, hwr, the longest contract in the team is houston and eddie jones'........so, if layden cld show some discipline and co-ordination with the starters' contracts, and not make any blunders with the MLE, in 4 yrs' time, all the over-paid players wold have come off the pay-roll, while giving the team a competitive edge during the time, in which the above stated five are with us.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Spree and Houston for thin air.:upset:


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

*no*

for the love of god don't make any trades. they'll just screw it up. Just wait for the crappy contracts to come off and rebuild with youth. Though the Knicks will probably trade the number one pick for some ****ty vet like Brian Grant.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

Spreewell
Ward
for 

Van Exel and Dallas' 1st round pick. it gives us a good PG who is just rotting on the Dallas bench and we also dump Spree plus pick up another #1 which we can trade or us to aid us even more


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

I favor a trade with Portland.

For those of you who don't think a trade is going to happen, and for those of you who think we are actually going to rebuild, I think you should do a little research about Scott Layden, our GM, and James Dolan, our owner. They will not allow this team to rebuild, because they are morons.

So, that said, I favor a trade with Portland. I think they are itching to get rid of some of their players, and may actually be the only team left in the league with less trade leverage than we have.

My idea is this. We agree to take on the long term, overpriced contracts of perrenial cancers Damon Stoudamire, and Ruben Patterson. For this, the asking price is young, still possibly benign cancerous growers in Randolph and Woods, as well as their latish first round pick.

We give them, Antonio Mcdyess, a solid citizen who was once an amazing player, but is now limping expiring cap space, Travis Knight, and either Othella Harrington or Michael Doleac. We get younger, and better, and we don't waste any time rebuilding. I see this as one of few viable options that will allow us to improve in the long term and fit Layden's warped agenda of first round elimination in the playoffs.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Just wondering what Knick fans think about Sprewell (2 years remaining) for Brian Grant (4 years remaining) of the Miami Heat? 

Considering that Antonio McDyess' status is uncertain after his most recent knee surgery? 

Supposedly the Heat offered Brian Grant for Latrell Sprewell before the February trade deadline.


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

*i don't think they will rebuild*

I think they should, if they traded spree for brian grant i would laugh and shake my head, it would be retarded and a typical knick move


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Just wondering what Knick fans think about Sprewell (2 years remaining) for Brian Grant (4 years remaining) of the Miami Heat?
> 
> Considering that Antonio McDyess' status is uncertain after his most recent knee surgery?
> ...



Hell no. We need the cap space not more undersized big men. Though the thought of getting rid of spree sounds tempting ( I consider him a cancer). I wish we could just trade away or let all our contract falls and for the next 2-3 years get some lottery love. Sadly, this isn't going to happen.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

This thread has "robyG" written all over it. :yes:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

It's not really a trade but how about "protecting"

Weatherspoon
Knight
Williams
Nailon
Harrington
Doleac
Ward
Johnson.

Then Charlotte could go nuts with the rest of our team.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>H2O</b>!
> I favor a trade with Portland.
> So, that said, I favor a trade with Portland. I think they are itching to get rid of some of their players, and may actually be the only team left in the league with less trade leverage than we have.



Don't hold your breath on this one. Portland is on the verge of rebuilding....noway they trade either Zach or Qyntel just to get rid of a bad contract. Sorry, but NO Knick player is worth trading for... JMHO


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

The Knicks should get that skinny Russian Utah guy to play sf. 
What about 
Utah trades
Malone
Krilenko
Knicks trade
Thomas 
Houston

but don't listen to me I'm just an idiot, I don't even know if that trade would work.


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

houston's too over-paid to be traded.......


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jus</b>!
> houston's too over-paid to be traded.......


I think Portland would be the only team willing to take him. They don't seem to really care about money, and Houston will never smoke pot or attack someone, he's too scared of Jebus.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

I believe that Seattle has 2 picks in the upcoming draft, the 12th and the 15th. Anyone know for sure if this is true?

Anyways, if it is does anyone think they would be willing to give one up if they could trade say, Calvin Booth and Vitaly Potapenko for expiring contracts?

I'm thinking something like Charlie Ward (contract ends in 2004, or he can be bought out at the beginning of this season for $2million. Also, he could actually contribute on this Point starved team) and Travis Knight (expires in 2004) for Booth, Vitaly and the #15. This seems fair to me, and I think it sets Seattle up to play the FA market in the summer of 2004.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'd love for us to get Kirilenko. That guy is an awesome defender and shoots near 50% from his range. Utah I don't think will let him go though, especially if they nab Miller.


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

yeah seatle has 2 picks in the 1st round


----------

